# The highlight of my herping season



## reptilerob (Apr 14, 2010)

Well down here in my part of Victoria, my herping trips will be getting scaled right down until september now. Its getting cool, and there getting harder to find, and spare time is minimal for me over the next few weeks. By the time i get a chance to go for another decent look it will be almost mid may!!!
Anyhow, today we went to visit my mother inlaw for her birthday in Mt Beauty, and i decided to go for a walk into the hills with my camera....and im glad i did!!
It was quite cool at the base of Mt Bogong, only around 14-15 degrees so i wasnt expecting to see too much.
Firstly i stopped for a bit of lunch at the rest area.
Isnt it funnty how the cheaper homebrand noodles have a fork in them and taste nicer than the more expensive fantastic brand!!LOL






As i headed off walking through the damp grass with last nights dew still sitting in the shaded areas, my expectations were very low. I was really hoping to see a white lipped snake after recently discovering they are in the area after finding a dead one on the road.
As i climbed the hill into the sun the ground started drying out, and i started seeing a few small skinks.





Then as i was walking, very slowly, i heard something move beside me only a few feet away. My first thought was "blotched bluetongue" because there are a lot up there, but it wasnt. It was a beautiful highland copperhead.

All my prayers had been answered. What a beautiful specimen of my favourtie snake in this area. I absolutely love these things, they are not shy and sooooo placed compared to the other main elapids we get around here. (browns tigers and blacks)
I have photographed all of the main 4 species of elapids in this area this season, several photos of each species, as well as hundreds of lizards and a few firsts with various lizards, and a blind snake, but this was the highlight of my season. This highlander was truly magnificent. One of natures true masterpeaces. At one stage i thought it was going to come and give me a kiss!! It started making its way towards my foot. I didnt know whether to stand there and let it sniff me, or take a few steps back!!! Being the whimp i am, i took the few steps back!!!lol
Anyhow, enough crap from me, here is the highlight of my season, photographed this afternoon in 15 degree temperatures!!
From when i first spotted it, then in no particular order after that.


----------



## Snakeluvver2 (Apr 14, 2010)

wow there amazing just simply amazing... if only my gf looked like that


----------



## reptilerob (Apr 14, 2010)

Jannico said:


> wow there amazing just simply amazing... if only my gf looked like that



LOL...thats funny!!!:lol::lol::lol: Thanks mate.


----------



## mike83 (Apr 14, 2010)

Very nice pics mate wish I had a decent camera and enough skill to take shots like that.


----------



## naledge (Apr 14, 2010)

The second-to-last photo really shows how stunningly beautiful it is.

We've got a lot of Copperheads around here (not sure whether they're highland or lowland) I've seen a couple at a snake-catcher's house but none in the wild.

Truly remarkable creatures, if I wasn't so terrified of death I'd go herping occasionally haha.


----------



## reptilerob (Apr 14, 2010)

Thanks for the comments Naledge and Mike83.


----------



## thals (Apr 14, 2010)

What an awesome find Rob, I know I'd be stoked too  One of my fave snakes.


----------



## JasonL (Apr 14, 2010)

Always good to find something good late in the season, I had my highlight of the year only last week, I caught a 5 foot Blood Python!, the retic the day before was pretty good but not a shadow on the very unexpected Blood.


----------



## shellfisch (Apr 14, 2010)

Great photos! 
The third last one needs to go into the calendar competition I think


----------



## Acrochordus (Apr 14, 2010)

Great photo's and report, man you would of been soo happy, i will have to make it down that way next season as im itching to find a Copperhead, there such a beautiful specie of elapid.
Thanks Tim.


----------



## Sel (Apr 14, 2010)

Nice pics Rob and good find!


----------



## $NaKe PiMp (Apr 15, 2010)

wow thats a fine looking copperhead


----------



## cactus2u (Apr 15, 2010)

Great pics ....simply stunning snake well done right place right time + having a camera normally only see things when its left @ home


----------



## reptilerob (Apr 15, 2010)

LOL Thanks for the comments everyone. Acrochordus, if you are planning on heading down this way next season drop me a PM and i will be happy to help you with locations if you need it.


----------



## moloch05 (Apr 15, 2010)

Lovely snake, Rob. They are real beauties and it looks like you were really fortunate to have such a cooperative animal.

Regards,
David


----------

